# Anyone else having problems getting on this site.



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

Yesterday afternoon I started having problems getting on this site on my tablet, kept getting connection privacy issue. 
Later I tried my laptop and no problem. I was using the tablet at home. 
I have had the same problem this morning.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mines been fine, ive been on using my tablet and currently using a mac to access site.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

At one point yesterday I had the laptop about a foot away from tablet.If I had been out with it might have made sense.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 25, 2017)

Weird


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes i had issues Thursday night and then last night would not load at all.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

Got on this time no problem. Though i did have the loading problem, which i do have quite often i just open another tab and that seems to work most of the time.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 25, 2017)

Yup. Strange. Maybe Apple people are exempt.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 25, 2017)

I've had no issues on the iPad.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmmm odd? Does it happen with any other sites or just this one? If you get the issue again, perhaps you can send a screenshot or quote the error message and I can look into it?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hmmm odd? Does it happen with any other sites or just this one? If you get the issue again, perhaps you can send a screenshot or quote the error message and I can look into it?


No just this one .


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 25, 2017)

I use a Tablet grovesy and touch wood so far no problem. If you can't sort it it out then I hope Hannah DUK can resolve it for you x
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

I have been back on tablet since lunch time. The strange thing is i was sitting with the laptop close to the tablet and could not get on on the tablet.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 25, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have been back on tablet since lunch time. The strange thing is i was sitting with the laptop close to the tablet and could not get on on the tablet.


Have you tried using your tablet in another room?
@robert@fm may be able to help you with this grovesy
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

No but this was the only site i had a problem with.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 25, 2017)

It'll be that there quantum entanglement then. No hope for it


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2017)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hmmm odd? Does it happen with any other sites or just this one? If you get the issue again, perhaps you can send a screenshot or quote the error message and I can look into it?


Just on this for me as well. Shall do as you suggested @Hannah DUK if it occurs again


----------



## grovesy (Apr 25, 2017)

happened to me again on Tablet, don't know how to do screen shot, but basically browser comes up with connection not private. Am on laptop.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

Still have trouble on the Tablet. I have now found a problem to a link from Diabetes UK via twitter field but this time it is on my smart phone. The tweet was asking for votes on Research projects.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2017)

I haven't experienced any problems myself, although I only really access the site via my laptop. If the problem occurs on some devices, but not others, I'd suspect there might be a problem with certain browsers/operating systems - what are you using?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

I use Andriod on both my Phone and Tablet, and I use Chrome on all platforms. I am also sitting in the same chair I have had trouble with the devices when using.My tablet uses the same internet connection as my laptop.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

Well i am using my My Tablet , but i am  using the browser Opera.
Seems to be super fast.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

Well been out all afternoon and come back and managed to get on via my normal route, without a problem.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well been out all afternoon and come back and managed to get on via my normal route, without a problem.


Oh that's fantastic grovesy  - at last - wonder what the problem was in the first place? 
WL x


----------



## grovesy (Apr 26, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oh that's fantastic grovesy  - at last - wonder what the problem was in the first place?
> WL x


Unfortunately still on going just tried again and coming up with the privacy issue. 
Now using an alternative Browser.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Unfortunately still on going just tried again and coming up with the privacy issue.
> Now using an alternative Browser.


Can you take a photo of the privacy notice with your mobile phone then post on here? Just a thought x
WL


----------



## grovesy (Apr 27, 2017)

I am still having the privacy warning when using my Android Tablet and Chrome Browser. I don't know how and can't see how to do a screenshot. I tried taking a photo with my phone camera as suggested by another member i don't seem to be able to find to upload via Dropbox. 
The message NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID is the one i keep getting.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I am still having the privacy warning when using my Android Tablet and Chrome Browser. I don't know how and can't see how to do a screenshot. I tried taking a photo with my phone camera as suggested by another member i don't seem to be able to find to upload via Dropbox.
> The message NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID is the one i keep getting.


I've had a look at this problem and it looks like it may be a mismatch between your device's security certificate for our forum site and the actual one for the site. It might be that your browser needs updating, or it's possible that some malware has altered security certificates to try and direct you to other sites. Have you run a virus scan lately? If not, I'd do that, and also I'd recommend using a malwarebytes scan if possible as that is pretty good at finding stuff that others miss  This might be why things were OK when using Opera, and also when accessing the forum on different devices.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 27, 2017)

I could ask ot


Northerner said:


> I've had a look at this problem and it looks like it may be a mismatch between your device's security certificate for our forum site and the actual one for the site. It might be that your browser needs updating, or it's possible that some malware has altered security certificates to try and direct you to other sites. Have you run a virus scan lately? If not, I'd do that, and also I'd recommend using a malwarebytes scan if possible as that is pretty good at finding stuff that others miss  This might be why things were OK when using Opera, and also when accessing the forum on different devices.


Yes i even ran malware bytes too.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 27, 2017)

I think it must be malware. I just use Chrome without any bother at all.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 27, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I think it must be malware. I just use Chrome without any bother at all.


I use Chrome on all devices. It is only with this site and on Android Tablet and Phone, laptop as had no problem. The problem comes and goes.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm actually having problems with the laptop today, I can access any other site but whenever I try to access here it just keeps coming up can't reach this page, so having to use my phone for here x


----------



## Diabetes UK (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi folks, I've asked our web team to have a look into these issues. Keep the thread updated if any other issues occur and I will update the team, cheers!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2017)

I managed to get back on here on the laptop yesterday evening  x


----------



## grovesy (Apr 28, 2017)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hi folks, I've asked our web team to have a look into these issues. Keep the thread updated if any other issues occur and I will update the team, cheers!


Thank you.
Still have the problem on my tablet but it is still intermittent. I have performed scans and it does not seem to find a threat on my device.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 28, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Thank you.
> Still have the problem on my tablet but it is still intermittent. I have performed scans and it does not seem to find a threat on my device.


grovesy just found this  - maybe this will resolve the problem:-

Google/Chrome this:

www.toppctech.com/fix-net-err-authority-invalid-error

WL x


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 28, 2017)

Or go on *youtube* and search NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID 

Or

m.org.uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3ii00pYQhzQ

WL x


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks. 
I got service unavailable for about 1/2 - 3/4 an hour this morning on the laptop.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Thanks.
> I got service unavailable for about 1/2 - 3/4 an hour this morning on the laptop.


Was that with the same error message you reported before?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2017)

No and I had not had trouble on the laptotop. It just said in top left hand corner service not available.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

grovesy said:


> No and I had not had trouble on the laptotop. It just said in top left hand corner service not available.



grovesy re: your laptop: Service not available *may* mean the Server is undergoing maintainance and will be back when its completed.

***Before you read any further grovesy please go to the end of my post

Re: your Tablet: Have you tried SETTINGS - to see if all your settings are correct - including WiFi setting on or off?
*Or When in doubt  - re-boot it.
So try this: Disconnect from the Network for a few minutes then connect again.*

*I've just found this too .....

***If you are experiencing err_cert_authority invalid..visit the following:-

Chrome Help Centre for trouble shooting steps

If you still have any issues/questions around this error, post a new thread so someone from the Chrome team can help you with whatever's going on!
Hope some of this jargon will help.
WL x


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 30, 2017)

wirralass said:


> grovesy just found this  - maybe this will resolve the problem:-
> 
> Google/Chrome this:
> www.toppctech.com/fix-net-err-authority-invalid-error
> ...


correct link is http://www.toppctech.com/fix-net-err-cert-authority-invalid-error/
you keep missing off part of the link.

However if you look at the comments about the solution on this page you will see it is not a valid solution.
Its a similar problem with your Youtube link.
Some of these 'experts' even think the solution is to do a factory reset

Personally I would ditch Chrome and use Firefox, however most of these faults, if not malware, can be cured by clearing you browser cache and cookies, and reloading your browser afterwards (you will of course loose your logon details)


----------



## grovesy (Apr 30, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> correct link is http://www.toppctech.com/fix-net-err-cert-authority-invalid-error/
> you keep missing off part of the link.
> 
> However if you look at the comments about the solution on this page you will see it is not a valid solution.
> ...


The problem is intermittent , and this the only site i am having a problem with . I have switched it on and off, run scans. 
If I have a problem I then use opera.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

grovesy said:


> No and I had not had trouble on the laptotop. It just said in top left hand corner service not available.


grovesy I've deleted part of my last post to you as it doesn't apply, sorry, got carried away trying to help you x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 30, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> correct link is http://www.toppctech.com/fix-net-err-cert-authority-invalid-error/
> you keep missing off part of the link.
> 
> However if you look at the comments about the solution on this page you will see it is not a valid solution.
> ...


No disrespect Vicsetter but I'm trying to help grovesy resolve the problems grovesy is having  - rather than critique my posts I'm sure your input would be better helpful. Thank you
WL


----------



## Vicsetter (May 1, 2017)

I don't regard posting the results of a google search as useful.  The 'solution' you posted, if followed, could have resulted in even more problems. Removing safety procedures to avoid error messages is not a good idea and is not helpful. I did provide my input in the last sentence.  If clearing the browser cache and cookies does not solve the problem, then try another browser.  Anything more than that requires more assistance than can be provided on a forum.


----------



## grovesy (May 1, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I don't regard posting the results of a google search as useful.  The 'solution' you posted, if followed, could have resulted in even more problems. Removing safety procedures to avoid error messages is not a good idea and is not helpful. I did provide my input in the last sentence.  If clearing the browser cache and cookies does not solve the problem, then try another browser.  Anything more than that requires more assistance than can be provided on a forum.


I am using Opera when I have problems on Chrome on my tablet.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 1, 2017)

I use Firefox, basically because the bookmarks are shared between all versions (tablet, phone, pc).


----------



## grovesy (May 1, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> I use Firefox, basically because the bookmarks are shared between all versions (tablet, phone, pc).


My bookmarks are shared between on Chrome. Not used Firefox in years.


----------



## grovesy (May 4, 2017)

Just want to update and hoping I am not speaking to soon.
There were too updates yesterday one to the Android System and one to Chrome. Touch wood have not had a problem.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Just want to update and hoping I am not speaking to soon.
> There were too updates yesterday one to the Android System and one to Chrome. Touch wood have not had a problem.


Sounds promising! Fingers crossed it sorts out the problems


----------



## grovesy (May 4, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Sounds promising! Fingers crossed it sorts out the problems


Yeah, so far seems to have but we will see.


----------



## Diabetes UK (May 10, 2017)

Hi @grovesy - is everything still ok with your site access?


----------



## grovesy (May 10, 2017)

Hannah DUK said:


> Hi @grovesy - is everything still ok with your site access?


Yes thank you Hannah. The updates last week  seem to have solved it.


----------

